# How many hour of sleep do you get?



## Josiah (Feb 4, 2015)

[FONT=Lato, Arial, sans-serif]Studies show that the gap between getting just enough sleep and getting too little sleep may affect your health, your mood, your weight, and even your sex life. Unfortunately older people are far more vulnerable to sleep disorders than any other age group. I'm aware of this because I have a lot of trouble getting as much sleep as I should. Part of my problem is that my addiction to the internet causes me to violate several of the cardinal rules of good sleep hygiene. 

I'd would be interested in how others on the forum are managing or not managing to get enough sleep.[/FONT]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2015)

I go to bed around 11pm, but sometimes listen to the radio till midnight or later.  I get up around 8 or 9 o'clock, so I get approximately 8-9 hours of sleep, which I think is pretty healthy.  I don't have much faith in these 'studies' they always seem to change with the wind. 

I often take 1/2 to 1mg of Melatonin before bed for sleep, but it does intensify my dreams for better or worse.  Some nights if I feel wound up, I'll take a half Unisom type OTC tablet for sleep, works well and leave no hangover at that dose.  My kitty cat affects my sleep sometimes, because he likes to snuggle with me near my pillow, and I'm more concerned for his comfort than my own. :love_heart:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 4, 2015)

SB, Sounds like you're doing just fine in the sleep department. Out of curiosity, how many hours a day are you involved with SF? When do you turn off your computer?


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2015)

It can be six hours, it can be 10.  That's the advantage of being retired.....I can get as much sleep as I need for the first time in my life.  Naps are always a delight, too.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 4, 2015)

7 hours every night, almost to the minute.

If I go to bed at 9:00 I'll be awake and ready to go at 4:00.  Tonight I'll go to bed at 10:30 (just a few minutes from now), read for 15 minutes, and automatically wake up between 5:45 and 6:00.  Once my eyes close I'm dead to the world for the next 7 hours.  If I have to be up extra early in the morning I just go to bed 7 hours before I want to awaken and I'll automatically wake up on time.   I have an alarm clock but rarely set it; I've only heard it go off once or twice in the last 20 years.

I don't nap during the day, and I've (fortunately) been blessed with excellent sleep all my life.  But I simply can't sleep much beyond 7 hours under any circumstances, and I can't sleep beyond 6:00 AM.  I'm usually up closer to 5:00 AM.

Oddly enough my dad is exactly the same.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2015)

I usually go to sleep around 11, and get up around 7 or 8.  I have found that taking a nip...about a 1/2 shot of vodka or brandy...around 9 pm makes my eyes start to droop around 11, and allows me to get a good 7 to 9 hours sleep every night.  That's about the only alcohol I touch anymore, and it seems that it works.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 5, 2015)

I remember, years ago, when I could get by with 6 hours of sleep, but definitely *NOT* today! I also remember when I worked two jobs during my late 20's. I worked the first one from 7AM until 3:30PM and started the second one (Thurs thru Sat) at 9PM (as a nightclub bouncer/doorman) until 2AM. I would go home and grab 4 hours of sleep and then head to my day job/7AM. Well, this only lasted for 3 weeks and then I had to end it. It was some nice extra money, but the body and mind just couldn't do it anymore. 

Today, wife and I get around 9 hours each night. Sometimes a little less, other times a little more. I let her sleep in on the weekends, if she wants to. When it comes to a nap, *OH YEA*!! Of course, that's only on the weekend and basically when the weather outside is rainy and cool-to-cold.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

I get about 7 1/2 to 8.  Married to a morning person, otherwise I'd get more.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2015)

8 or 9 hours with a few minute's interruption about half way thru for a potty call.

What sex life ??

   (I never turn off my computer. Why?)


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> 8 or 9 hours with a few minute's interruption about half way thru for a potty call.
> 
> What sex life ??
> 
> (I never turn off my computer. Why?)



Lol...same here, Falcon.....that and sometimes I have to let the baby dog out.

Once in a while I'll take an afternoon nap....ain't retirement wonderful?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> 8 or 9 hours with a few minute's interruption about half way thru for a potty call.
> 
> What sex life ??
> 
> (I never turn off my computer. Why?)



Glad you sleep so well, Falcon, what I meant about turning off your computer really was when do you stop using your computer in the evening? And I asked that question because computer monitor light is often blamed for upsetting a person's circadian rhythm which in turn messes up sleep patterns. I won't say anything about sex life which is pretty moot with me as well.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2015)

Computer is not in my bedroom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> SB, Sounds like you're doing just fine in the sleep department. Out of curiosity, how many hours a day are you involved with SF? When do you turn off your computer?



Doing pretty well Josiah, and I don't take naps, don't like them, usually feel worse after a nap than before.  Sex life still good, last night we slept _very well. _  I figure I spend around three hours on the forum, more or less, depending on other things I need or want to do. I pop in and out throughout the day.  Sometimes I log on, post a few things, then stay logged in while I'm in other rooms doing different things, so I'm not actively sitting at the computer for the entire time.  I try to shut the computer down around 9:30-10 pm.  It's in a separate computer room/den, and the door gets shut at night.  So I'm not affected by computer lights.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2015)

About 7 hours.... MAYBE 8 hours on the weekend.. 

sex life?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> About 7 hours.... MAYBE 8 hours on the weekend..
> 
> sex life?



LOL!  What's that, sounds fun.

If I get 5 full hours, I had a really good night.  I've always had difficulty getting a full nights sleep no matter what I do, but, I do sleep better than I did compared to a year ago.  I sleep even better when I remember to spritz a little lavender oil around my pillow.  I will find that I sleep more when I'm ill or my iron levels drop as they do ever so often.


----------



## ~Lenore (Feb 5, 2015)

*I usually get 7-8 hours sleep a night.  I have no TV or computer in my bedroom.  I like the room completely dark and silent as possible.  I live alone and sleep alone  and I sleep very well.  I wake up every morning bright eyed and bushy tailed.  

I do not take naps.  Only time I can sleep in the day time is if I am sick and I am rarely sick. 

*


----------



## Josiah (Feb 5, 2015)

AprilT said:


> LOL!  What's that, sounds fun.
> 
> If I get 5 full hours, I had a really good night.  I've always had difficulty getting a full nights sleep no matter what I do, but, I do sleep better than I did compared to a year ago.  I sleep even better when I remember to sprints a little lavender oil around my pillow.  I will find that I sleep more when I'm ill or my iron levels drop as they do ever so often.



Well, I certainly envy all you remarkably good sleepers. I'm sure you all are blessed with clear consciousnesses. 

April it looks like just you and me have any trouble sleeping (despite our clear consciousnesses).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

[h=2]How many hour of sleep do you get?[/h]
Add recliner/couch and bed maybe 8..

My wife said she did not have enough time in the day to get her chores done, so I set her alarm an hour earlier!!


----------



## Raven (Feb 6, 2015)

On a good night I get about 7 hours of sleep.
I go to bed at about 10.30 or 11 pm and usually get up around 6 am.
My husband got up early when working and can't break the habit of being an early riser.
I usually wake up when he gets up so that is why I'm up early.

I find if we have been out in the evening it is harder for me to get to sleep.  I guess
I can't handle much excitement or socializing.
After a quiet day at home I sleep better.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 6, 2015)

I get 7 to 9 hours of sleep; usually 7 to 8 Monday through Friday and the additional hour on the weekends.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

Same as a lot of others I seem to need about 8/9 hours a night, plus the odd nap if needed now and again.I never intend a nap but if in a comfy chair while reading it just seems to happen, and I always feel better for it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

Now as an old guy I go to bed 11-12 pm, get up to pee about twice and rise about 7:30.  Healthy or not that's the deal.


----------

